# Sony Vaio Frozen on Lock Screen



## lBurridge (May 19, 2013)

Hello, my Vaio E series on Windows 8 has frozen on the lock screen, I don't know why and it's pissing me off.

I just locked it and closed it, came back to it a few hours later and it was all frozen. I can move the mouse but can't click or type anything, I pressed the off button then turned it back on, still froze although the once coloured background is now black (all buttons, picture etc still visible)

Any help would be greatly appreciated, like how to restart it, because taking the battery out doesn't do ****, or any other help, thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## ChrisAmazington (May 14, 2015)

You absolute legend.

I had the same problem and I assumed my computer was buggered. I took your advice despite feeling skeptical and it worked perfectly.

I'm clueless when it comes to technology, so forgive this potentially stupid question; If the battery and power supply are not connected, why did holding the power button do anything? If there's no power going to the laptop, shouldn't it mean that the buttons can't do anything because it's not on? 

I mean, it obviously works, but I'm curious as to how.

Thanks again


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The motherboard has a small CMOS battery connected to maintain correct time and settings.
Holding down the power button drains all power and brings settings back to stock.


----------

